# Quelle est la meilleure app pour mesurer le bruit?



## Tobias2017 (6 Mai 2019)

Bonjour, je subit souvent des nuisances sonores (cris, moteurs, etc..) à des heures de repos et j'aimerais monitorer et quantifier tout cela pour avoir un point de vue objectif. Quelle est la meilleure application pour mesurer le bruit?


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2019)

Watch OS6 devrait le permettre.


----------



## Tobias2017 (6 Mai 2019)

Watch os6 n'est pas un application....


----------



## Oliv!er (12 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour faire une mesure sonore un peu précise, il te faudra trois choses
Une application, un micro, et une calibration de l’ensemble. 
Côté applis, celles de Faber Acoustical sont très bonnes. 
Celle-ci pourrait te convenir SoundMeter X https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/soundmeter-x/id1348050232?mt=8
En micro, un MicW i436 peut faire l’affaire https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00510Y3KC/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_cA-1CbFRD0KAT
Reste le plus délicat, la calibration. Un des outils s’appelle un pistonphone. 
L’idéal serait de t’en faire prêter un durant une heure. 
Autre solution, louer un sonomètre calibré et faire converger le tien. 
Avec ce type de matériel, tu peux mesurer avec une certaine précision des niveaux sonores à partir de 40 - 45 dB. En dessous, le bruit de l’électronique fausse les valeurs. 
Enfin, ce type de mesure n’a aucune valeur légale, si tu veux engager des poursuites. Dans ce cas, il faut faire appel à une personne agréée par les tribunaux et qui vient avec son matériel.


----------



## Tobias2017 (12 Mai 2019)

Merci Olivier de la réponse et des informations. Je sais que cela n'a pas de valeur légale, mais cela permet déjà de mesurer et d'avoir un "point de vue" objectif qui n'est pas basé sur un ressenti, donc de relativiser et d'avoir un aperçu général de ce qui se passe. Et c'est le but de ma démarche, postée ici parce que je ne dois pas être le seul à avoir des soucis de bruit.

Il y a tellement d'applications et de matériel quand on tape ces mots sur google qu'il est mieux d'avoir de bons conseils


----------



## Oliv!er (12 Mai 2019)

Pour te donner une idée, j’ai un iPhone SE avec ce qui est décrit ci-dessus. J’ai fait une calibration il y a longtemps et une fois, dans une régie de mixage, un collègue équipé d’une sonomètre avec micro classe 1, donc un vrai outil de mesure, faisait un réglage de niveau nominal. Avec mon iPhone, j’avais une différence de l’ordre du demi dB sur du bruit rose. 
Donc c’est quand même cool. Mais c’est autour de 80 dB qu’on a la meilleure précision et j’espère que tu ne subis pas un boucan de cet ordre !


----------



## Tobias2017 (14 Mai 2019)

Cela dépend des heures... pas en journée...


----------

